# Burbot Bash Cancelled



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Due to the ice conditions.

They will refund any money paid.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Probably a wise decision


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Still going to head up there, though. 

Firehole will be plenty safe.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Be safe up there. 

It looks like half the state is now heading to Fish Lake.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The fishing was slow. 

I only iced one Burb. 

Most caught 2-4 while fishing.

I pretty sure, I won't hit it again this year. 

I think the fisherman have either educated the burbot or their numbers are way down this year. 

The ice at Firehole was 11 inches thick, I didn't check the confluence thickness.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A Green River WY man drowned while ice fishing Lost Dog last Tuesday, Jan 20.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, Talking to a few locals in the area. He was on a 4 wheeler.


----------

